# Emails that don't get answered



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Here is an email I received this morning on a pup inquiry. I am so tired of the ones like this, and I'm sure other breeders are too. The only reply I could have for this person is that I don't sell my pups to people whose primary criteria is how small they will be at maturity. I just hit the delete button on ones like this. 

Hi my name is xxx,

I'm looking to buy a Maltese and I'm looking for a very small one. I would 
like to know the price for your smallest puppies (and how much they are 
gonna weight full grown) and if you have puppies available now or soon.

I would like to have recent picture too and if it's possible to have picture 
of the parents.

Thank you very much!!
xxx


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't blame you, that is too much concern for size.









DELETE


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Here is an email I received this morning on a pup inquiry. I am so tired of the ones like this, and I'm sure other breeders are too. The only reply I could have for this person is that I don't sell my pups to people whose primary criteria is how small they will be at maturity. I just hit the delete button on ones like this.
> 
> Hi my name is xxx,
> 
> ...


Here's a pic you can send her:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

......guess they're looking for the new "Teacup" dogs... - ....Fay, that is a joke...









Sorry you have to be bothered by people ignorant of the breed.

It's me again....I just took a look at your web-site. I see three baby puppies








I wish, I wish, I wish I could have just one more.....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, send her this one:


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Oh, send her this one:[/B]



Oh, I love it. I hate paperwork days, as I'm always so gumpy. Thanks for the great laugh. I think I may start sending out those pictures.

As for those three pups on my site, they have homes waiting for them.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Why not set up a standard response to those types of emails referencing breed standards etc. 

This will just be another person who purchases from a pet store if someone doesn't give them info. You're not stopping them from getting a dog by not replying.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Here's a pic you can send her:
> Oh, send her this one:[/B]

















Perfect! Those are some of the cutest Teeny Tiny Toi Teacup Maltese I have EVER SEEN, and I would pay $5,000 for either of them in a heartbeat!!! I especially like that rare BUTTER coloring on the second one!























On a serious note ... Maltese_NH had a good idea ... just a stock email that you could keep on file and fire back to these people, only changing the name it is addressed too. Although, I don't know how many of these emails you get and how much time you can honestly spend replying to these people!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Well maybe you could take the time to help school those people on the breed. Let them know that there is no such thing as a teacup Maltese and why they are being promoted some much. I didn't know until I came to this site that there was no such thing. 

Just because someone is ignorant to the fact doesn't make them less likely to give a puppy a happy home. While searching for a reputable breeder on the internet there are alot of websites that promote the smaller size "teacup" maltese. Is that the fault of the person looking or the fault of breeders out to make a fast buck? If her preference is a smaller dog then thats her preference, but I think taking time to inform people on the shadiness of some breeders might cut down on those breeders getting away with some of thier practices.

You might just help someone from wasting alot of money while learning more about the breed plus stopping them from getting a pup from one of those backyard breeders.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree. Send a good stock email including the standard and the health risks the super tiny ones face. It will probably fall on deaf ears to most who only care about size, but maybe one or two will listen.

I just don't get the obsession with size. Sure, you want them to be within the standard 4-7 pounds because that's part of what attracted you to the breed and it's also a good indication of a quality breeder. But why care if your puppy ends up being 6 pounds or 4?

I learned recently that weight is deceiving anyway. When I posted those dresses that were too small for Lady for sale, a lot of people sent me their dogs' measurements. I was amazed to find out that nine pound Lady was only about a half inch larger in most measurements than dogs several pounds smaller than she is. I don't know if she has heavy bones or what, but there was one dog who weighed less, but was longer and deeper through the chest than she is!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I agree. Send a good stock email including the standard and the health risks the super tiny ones face. It will probably fall on deaf ears to most who only care about size, but maybe one or two will listen.
> 
> I just don't get the obsession with size. Sure, you want them to be within the standard 4-7 pounds because that's part of what attracted you to the breed and it's also a good indication of a quality breeder. But why care if your puppy ends up being 6 pounds or 4?
> 
> I learned recently that weight is deceiving anyway. When I posted those dresses that were too small for Lady for sale, a lot of people sent me their dogs' measurements. I was amazed to find out that nine pound Lady was only about a half inch larger in most measurements than dogs several pounds smaller than she is. I don't know if she has heavy bones or what, but there was one dog who weighed less, but was longer and deeper through the chest than she is![/B]


I took four of mine to the vet yesterday. Frankie weighed 5 lbs, and Joplin weighed 5.9 lbs. Yet Joplin looks so much more tiny than Frankie. Frankie is taller and longer. Joplin is short, small face, and tubby. My friends all comment on how tiny Joplin is, yet Frankie weighs much less.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ugggg............Too bad you don't have a long, long standard email letter that you could spam her inbox with containing all the Maltese standards and the woos of buying from hobby breeders that do not have a good breeding program in place.







I agree with 3Maltmom....if she wants tiny, maybe she should buy a rat.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> Oh, send her this one:[/B]















































I want one of those, looks so cute makes me want to GOBBLE it up


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

I wonder what she(?) meant by "small" when she said she wanted a "very small" Maltese? She didn't actually say "teacup" or "miniature", so there's not enough information to go by from her email. For some people, if they've seen a few bigger than standard Maltese, a 5 or 6 pound one might be small to them. My boy is definitely a few pounds bigger than the AKC standard, yet when I take him places, a lot of people say things like, "Oh, he's so tiny! My aunt (or my friend) has one that's much bigger than him!" 

I'd be curious as to what size she's talking about and why that's important to her. When I get another furbaby, he's going to have to be 5 pounds or less per doctor's orders due to a medical condition that means I'm not supposed to lift or carry more than 5 pounds. I used to carry my boy everywhere; we both loved doing that and he misses it as much as I do. We've compensated by having him get up in the chair with me, then he climbs up my chest where he can still be held and cuddled. But we miss the carrying.









Still, I'm not sure what to make of this email. When I start contacting the breeders I'm interested in, I'll start by telling them more about myself. Important things, like that I'm a single person (no kids in the household), retired (home all the time) an experienced Maltese owner, happy to provide references, including contact information for my veterinarian, as well as pictures of where/how a new baby will be living. I wouldn't expect a good breeder to want to give me very much information about her babies without knowing more about me first.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

that is so true.. One person meaning of Tiny or small maybe miss leading.

People always thought Moppy was Small.. he is almost 6 lbs.

Now that I have Cotton, who is still a puppy. 

I had one friend say.. She always thought Moppy was small until she saw Cotton.

As far as inches go. I noticed there isn't much different in inches between Moppy and Cotton but she is half his size. ???


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> ...I learned recently that weight is deceiving anyway. When I posted those dresses that were too small for Lady for sale, a lot of people sent me their dogs' measurements. I was amazed to find out that nine pound Lady was only about a half inch larger in most measurements than dogs several pounds smaller than she is. I don't know if she has heavy bones or what, but there was one dog who weighed less, but was longer and deeper through the chest than she is![/B]


Marj, was it Tchelsi? Her measurements are ALL KINDA CRAZY!







And I do believe I sent you her measurements that day....


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

maybe the person just wanted to be clear that they did not want a larger maltese, also could have gone to a few pet shops and they said the smaller the more expensive,if i didnt read all that im learning from a lot of people on this site, i might have said the same thing just out of ignorance.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

> Well maybe you could take the time to help school those people on the breed. Let them know that there is no such thing as a teacup Maltese and why they are being promoted some much. I didn't know until I came to this site that there was no such thing.
> 
> Just because someone is ignorant to the fact doesn't make them less likely to give a puppy a happy home. While searching for a reputable breeder on the internet there are alot of websites that promote the smaller size "teacup" maltese. Is that the fault of the person looking or the fault of breeders out to make a fast buck? If her preference is a smaller dog then thats her preference, but I think taking time to inform people on the shadiness of some breeders might cut down on those breeders getting away with some of thier practices.
> 
> You might just help someone from wasting alot of money while learning more about the breed plus stopping them from getting a pup from one of those backyard breeders.[/B]



I completely agree with you, Scoobie's Mommie. 
What is so wrong with having a size preference? If you are going to be spending mega $$$ on a puppy, you should be able to get what you want out of it. I understand the concern of not wanting a maltese for the right reasons, but to me, this email doesn't say anything bad about this person. Not everyone knows what a good breeder is looking for in the initial conversation/email. They need to learn somewhere, right?
Anyways, I don't mean to offend anyone, JMO.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I never had a problem with size preference and when I went looking for Toy and Cosy I asked for smaller than five pounds. There are many who prefer larger and many who prefer middle size. 

If the word teacup, micro or mini is used, then maybe they need a talking to. I'm always for educating unknowing or uneducated in maltese prospective owners.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

OK, I'm over being grumpy, as I've made a big dent in the paperwork, so I'll send a nice reply.

Actually, Sprout's brother is with a nice family whose first email started out: Looking for a pocketbook puppy. I wrote back: How big is your pocketbook? From there, we started a lengthy correspondence that lasted for about six weeks before he went to his new home. 

I usually do take the time to respond, and I do try to give some education. I have received emails back from some with more questions, and I've received some back asking me if I know a breeder who does breed "teacups". It's the same with those who want a pup that is five to six weeks old. 

I agree that if people are paying $$$ they should get what they want; however, I would hope there would be more interest in the dog than what size it will be when it is an adult. Will they still love it if grows larger than they want? We have one member here whose pup was around a pound and a half (or smaller) at four months, but is now over seven pounds. 

I will say that I just finished a lengthy phone conversation with a delightful lady who didn't even ask the size. She wanted to know about personality and health. When I told her I expected five to six pound dogs at maturity, she just laughed. It didn't matter. She said she would have to get accustomed to something so small.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

> I will say that I just finished a lengthy phone conversation with a delightful lady who didn't even ask the size. She wanted to know about personality and health. When I told her I expected five to six pound dogs at maturity, she just laughed. It didn't matter. She said she would have to get accustomed to something so small.[/B]


How nice it would be if all ppo 's were like this.









I have to say Faye, I don't envy you or any breeder for that matter, who has to deal with so much e-mails and phone calls about puppies. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE to talk about my kids and my dog, but you must just get so exhausted sometimes. 

Karyn


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Many people do have size preferences - some large and some small. I know that breeders can only make their best estimate on size and unless we are getting an adult - there are no guarantees.

I am one of those who like my kids small and I am willing to admit it. By small, I am not talking about 2 lbs but anywhere from 3-5 lbs. I actually really like 3.5 - 4 lbs as a pet since I am a tiny girl myself. I will love all my kids the same no matter what size they end up.

So my question is ... what is the proper way to indicate your size preference? What if you really want a HUGE maltese or a teeny one ... how do you go about looking for that? Or is having a size preference a big taboo ...



> I have to say Faye, I don't envy you or any breeder for that matter, who has to deal with so much e-mails and phone calls about puppies. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE to talk about my kids and my dog, but you must just get so exhausted sometimes.[/B]


In Canada, we have a magainze called Dogs in Canada that is sent to all Canadian Kennel Club members (and can also be purchased at stores). Anyways, sometime last year .. I made a stupid mistake of advertising in the magazine for fun ... thinking that I will have 2 wonderful showdogs. I am not breeding or showing right now BUT I can't believe how many calls I am getting about puppies especially this month. I have been getting several calls a week and I spend hours talking to them about Maltese. To be honest, I talked to more good pet owners than bad ..


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=350015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Tchelsi is "bigger" than Lady, but weighs less. I think Lady is the one with odd measurements, though, for her weight. She's not overweight at all because I am so hyper about that because of her diabetes so she must be a little bigger boned. She's too long, too, for the rest of her body. 

Of course, to me she's perfect!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Many people do have size preferences - some large and some small. I know that breeders can only make their best estimate on size and unless we are getting an adult - there are no guarantees.
> 
> I am one of those who like my kids small and I am willing to admit it. By small, I am not talking about 2 lbs but anywhere from 3-5 lbs. I actually really like 3.5 - 4 lbs as a pet since I am a tiny girl myself. I will love all my kids the same no matter what size they end up.
> 
> ...



How about something as simple as: I'm looking for a Maltese pet that will mature at five to six pounds, or three to four pounds, if that is your preference. 

I always like hearing about the person looking for a pup. The person I had such a nice conversation with today had taken the time to write me about themself, as well as tell me about their dog they had lost. After the phone conversation, I even know about their diabetic cat and the care they gave it.

Charmaine, I can only imagine the calls you must be getting with your two cute little girls.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I understand that the hope would be that they had other preferences, or would still love the dog the same if it grew bigger than they wanted. But how can anyone tell from their first email? I have never ever gotten a dog from a breeder before (both are shelter dogs) and I would have no idea that they would want so much info about myself at first. I would have no problem giving it, but I would not make that my initial email to a breeder. Maybe I might ask about size, or price! If I can't afford the pup to begin with, why get into details like personality? That does not mean I would not be a good maltese owner. I am a darn good one








Some people might just want to start with the basics, like size and gender preference, before discussing temperment, etc.
My point is, just because they start out with a size preference, does not mean they have bad intentions, maybe they are just not used to the reputable breeder process. They need to get their information from somewhere, what better place than straight from a really good breeder?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Charmaine, I can only imagine the calls you must be getting with your two cute little girls.[/B]


The magazine only has a phone number and email with no photos. I don't have an updated website with photos of my dogs. Frankly, I am just too busy to get a website up for myself .. I don't have a need other than to show off my kids









Hey.. I think Sparkle, Cookie and Waffle are adorable too - not just the two sisters.


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

I love Astro and Comet with all my heart. Astro weighs 6½ pounds and Comet is 9.6.
I have always wanted a smaller Maltese. Astro we thought would be in the 4-5 lb range, but he grew larger (no fat).
When I recently got Katie, I did ask the breeder if she felt the pup would be on the smaller side and let her know I understood there was no true way of predicting what the puppy would mature at.

She felt Katie would be small, but if it doesn't turn out that way, I am not going to love her any less.

So I don't think the person who wrote that email meant any harm. They were just being honest as to what their preferences were.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=349991
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omigod! Thats funny!!!!!!!! Can'r stop laughing.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

My response:

Thank you for your inquiry about my pups. I will have a couple pups available within the next six weeks. I'm not sure if one of these is what you are looking for, as you refer to "small" and "smallest". I know that size for one person is different from that of another. I do breed to Maltese standard, and strive for pups in the five to six pound range. If this is the size you are interested in, I will be happy to discuss one of my babies with one. I do have pictures and pedigrees of parents, and I can do current pictures of the pups. I find talking by phone works best to learn about each other. I will be happy to provide my phone number, or you can email yours for me to give you a call. 
Faye / Bella Maltese


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I can see how annoying it would get to receive so many emails from people asking for a small or teacup size. There's so much misinformation out there, and most people don't do much research before buying a pup. In general, I think that requesting a "teacup" is a sign that the person hasn't done their research. When I first started wanting a dog, I didn't know about the "teacup" thing, but I did tons of research and learned about that before I started looking. I agree that people have the right to want a smaller dog, but it might be a sign that more education is needed. With the small dog craze these days, you can't be too careful.

Edited to add: I think that was a great response!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Faye,

I like your response. 

I have to admit after a while I lose my patience with this sort of thing and I have a hard time replying. From working with the rescue groups I often get inquiries about "Puppies." I get things like I want a teacup puppy no older than six months.









I wonder where all these folks think the tiny "puppies" come from to get to rescue.









I also have people write and ask if they can get a rescue dog as a gift for someone. I got a call on Christmas eve one time, from someone shopping Petland who couldn't find a dog there so he was using the local rescue list as a last resort gift for his 8 year old daughter.
















Then there are the ones who you try to talk to politely, but as you tell them that you can't adopt a dog to them (perhaps because of young children in the house) who say "well, if you won't help me I am going to go to the petstore." Obviously, they know enough to know that going to the petstore is a bad thing or they wouldn't use it as some sort of threat.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

All I'm ever conerned about is that they are happy and healthy!







I don't blame you one bit. So many people are obsessed with "Teacup" pups. I love them all!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I have not heard back from the person since I replied to their email. 

Personally, I would like it if I never had another pup who would be three pounds at maturity. From a breeder's standpoint, I can tell you that it is a LOT of extra work to raise one so tiny. I have one right now who is eight weeks old. Her parents are both on the heavier side of five pounds, yet she is nine ounces today. Her brothers are 14 and 18 ounces. I started "intensive care" with her three weeks ago when I started extra feedings and monitoring her nursing. This meant that I would take her off with just mom and hold them to make sure she got plenty of milk, then offer her supplimental food every two hours. The first week she went to work with me, and I got up every two hours during the night. Now, she and her brothers see who can eat the most. They are eating a diet of milk and rice cereal, and will move to moistened kibble this weekend. I still get up during the night to make sure they are eating. It's like when you have a baby in the home--no sleep. All these pups have homes waiting for them, but I had wanted to keep her for myself if she turned out like I had hoped, as she is the first in the fourth generation from my breeding. If she is sold, it won't be for a number of months, and only after health testing is done.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I guess everyone has a different criteria as such when looking for a pup. I was only interested in health & personality, I didn't even ask the breeder about adult weight.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> My response:
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry about my pups. I will have a couple pups available within the next six weeks. I'm not sure if one of these is what you are looking for, as you refer to "small" and "smallest". I know that size for one person is different from that of another. I do breed to Maltese standard, and strive for pups in the five to six pound range. If this is the size you are interested in, I will be happy to discuss one of my babies with one. I do have pictures and pedigrees of parents, and I can do current pictures of the pups. I find talking by phone works best to learn about each other. I will be happy to provide my phone number, or you can email yours for me to give you a call.
> Faye / Bella Maltese[/B]


 

Faye, great reply.



enJOY!
Melanie who does not HAVE or want a "teacup" just a tiny doggie


----------

